
Interactive map showing when hospitals in your state will be overwhelmed - esaym
https://www.covidactnow.org/
======
troydavis
Discussion 2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22640451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22640451)

